
Show HN: Map of Polish Composers - stared
http://mapofcomposers.pl/en/
======
stared
Author here.

I did the D3.js part - the main graph and timeline. Force layout link strength
was based on Pointwise Mutual Information, vide
[https://github.com/stared/tagoverflow](https://github.com/stared/tagoverflow).

I was given the data. There is an accompanying write-up:
[https://culture.pl/en/article/what-makes-a-composer-
polish](https://culture.pl/en/article/what-makes-a-composer-polish)

Official project info:

"Map of Polish Composers is the most comprehensive resource ever dedicated to
Polish music giving users instant access to biographies, extracts from
recordings and a carefully charted map providing a rich global cultural
context for every artist highlighting their influences and inspirations.

Map of Polish Composers is powered by Adam Mickiewicz Institute.

The project is created by the Adam Mickiewicz Institute as part of the Polska
Music and POLSKA 100, the international cultural programme celebrating the
centenary of Poland regaining independence.

Financed by the Ministry of Culture and National Heritage of the Republic of
Poland as part of the multi-annual programme NIEPODLEGŁA 2017–2022."

~~~
ed_balls
The UI is not very intuitive:

\- I clicked Karol Szymanowski and I didn't notice I can scroll to see the
content - only after reading HN comment I figured out I missed something.
There needs to be an arrow or text needs to be formatted differently.

\- Breadcrumbs keeps appending even though I go back

\- Players show you can skip part of the sample, but you can't

\- Blocked right click :(

------
avaku
It's amazing. Not that I'm interested in Polish composers specifically. If you
could find a way to generate these for different fields (mathematicians in
specific domains, machine learning researchers, electronic musicians in
different genres, DJs, etc whatever people are interested in), it would be
awesome! You could have a set of websites for different topics (and, who
knows, maybe make money from ads related to the topics).

~~~
chaostheory
I have a platform for that
[https://theymadethat.com/](https://theymadethat.com/)

The UI still needs work (especially for mobile) and there's a lot of missing
data, but the platform itself is up and running.

It's essentially IMDB for everything. You can list people's work and see all
the relationships i.e. is that part of other stuff? who used something as a
tool? who else worked on it?

[https://theymadethat.com/people/4r1ub8/charles-
simonyi](https://theymadethat.com/people/4r1ub8/charles-simonyi)

If there's something I can change or add - let me know

------
eithed
Seems very buggy due to handling of requests - some examples:

\- if I'll search for "Zagajewski", then search for "Fryderyk", I still get
"Zagajewski Artur" in results; what should happen is it should clear results
on blur

\- if I click Timeline, then Centers, then Timeline again all it does it makes
the dots juggle; what should happen is there should be a loading bar
indicating loading of resources and rendering

\- there are requests to [http://mapofcomposers.pl/wp-
json/wp/v2/kompozytorzy?per_page...](http://mapofcomposers.pl/wp-
json/wp/v2/kompozytorzy?per_page=100&lang=en&page=3) for no reason at all

\- please clear the breadcrumbs at some point

------
ajuc
Lacks 3 most successful Polish composers of last few years: Marcin
Przybyłowicz, Mikołaj Stroiński, Adam Skorupa

They created music for many video games, including the Witcher series. Even
got some awards for it in game media ([https://www.ign.com/wikis/best-
of-2015/Best_Original_Music](https://www.ign.com/wikis/best-
of-2015/Best_Original_Music) for example).

I find it funny that film music is considered art by some cultural
institutions , but video game music isn't.

------
Mediterraneo10
On Firefox 60.6.3, when I click on a composer’s name and an article pops up, I
am unable to scroll down in that article. Consequently, I can only view the
first lines of any article. I am running uBlock Origin and NoScript, but I
have enabled all scripts except Google Tag Manager and HotJar, and I don’t
think those two scripts should be necessary for a site’s functionality. Anyone
else experiencing the same?

~~~
stared
Thanks for bringing it. Sadly, I have no control over the current form.

"We are in the process of updating our website. Please feel free to feedback
on your browsing experience using the above email address. Thank you!
PSTYCZYNSKA@IAM.PL"

------
billfruit
Seems to start at the early 20th century, makes one curious why not earlier,to
have space for Chopin?

------
keehun
Wow, this is fantastic! Is this open sourced, anywhere?

~~~
stared
Sadly, not.

------
julienreszka
When playing a song I can't drag the time mark.

